# Keeping an Anatolian Shepherd home?



## fiddleman94 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm trying to find an LGD to protect my goats and I found someone that has a 1 1/2 yo, male Anatolian Shepherd they want to find a home for.  The only problem is, they say he won't stay home.  Would a fence that keeps goats in keep him in too?  I've got two strands of hot wire with a barbed wire fence behind it.  He would have approximately 17 acres to run on.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 7, 2012)

How is the setup at the place he is now? I guess you could try it.


----------



## fiddleman94 (Oct 7, 2012)

He jumps over 5 ft goat wire and climbs the corner of 8 ft chain-link.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 7, 2012)

You could certainly try the electric but don't be surprised if he gets out.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 7, 2012)

That is a determined escape artist. 
I would not be at all hopeful he would stay home/ not escape from your place. Bummer.


----------



## Grazer (Oct 8, 2012)

For some dogs products like this one http://www.petco.com/product/103945...Ground Radio Fence Stubborn Dog System-103945  seem to work wonders. But I have no personal experience with it....maybe someone who does can chime in. 
It might be worth a try, if you think it's a good dog.
Although to be quite honest I personally would never get an adult LGD that is so determined to escape because of what might happen to the animals they were supposed to guard when they are gone roaming miles away.
And of course there's always a chance that the dog might get killed by someone/something while he's on the road or on someone else's property


----------



## fiddleman94 (Oct 8, 2012)

Those are my concerns exactly.  I think that I've about decided to pass on this dog and wait for a pup to come along later.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 8, 2012)

fiddleman- I know of a great 2 yr old female (intact).... I think your smart to pass on this one. The female I know of is only behind a 2-3 strand hotwire that's it... she is very sweet with her people and fine with people she discerns as being OK. Anatolians are great but they just bark too much for me. (hope Straw Hat doesn't see this)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 8, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> fiddleman- I know of a great 2 yr old female (intact).... I think your smart to pass on this one. The female I know of is only behind a 2-3 strand hotwire that's it... she is very sweet with her people and fine with people she discerns as being OK. Anatolians are great but they just bark too much for me. (hope Straw Hat doesn't see this)


She's right. This Anatolian is a nice dog and needs a good home. The owners are great but they have more dogs than goats and sheep now and are trying to bring the number of dogs down. I would take her in a second but we have too many dogs here. Yep, she is in wire and not much of it. I'm sure she'd stay anwhere you put her.

They are great!! And yeah, Callie barks a TON but she's my angel so it doesn't bother me. I do have to open the window or door and talk to her and tell her it's ok and to stop barking. After a minute or two she just lies down and doesn't bark.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 8, 2012)

Fiddleman, I think you made a wise decision.  Some dogs are just like that.  We don't have a real LGD, but one of our dogs just would not stay home...first chance and she'd take off and not come back until she was good and ready.  One time she took off quite a distance and ended up cornering a guy in his garage and wouldn't let him out...glad he didn't shoot her!  Once she took after a squirrel and me yelling at her did nothing...she hit a car on the road...as in the car didn't hit her, she actually hit the car at her full speed.  She recovered and then we tried a shock collar.  Didn't take her long to figure out the range of that thing and she'd yelp from the shocks and keep going until she was out of range...sigh...now she is on a long rope everytime we take her out.  She's a heck of a watch dog and protector of the people.  We tie her outside the sheep pasture and can hear her barking if anything is amiss.  Not the kind of dog you want for an LGD.


----------



## Roscommon Acres (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah, I think I'd pass on taking in someone else's problem. 

But it is good to think about. We have a Great Pyrenees that is doing wonderfully bonding with our cattle. One of our heifers is off visiting a bull and the other is lonely and he spends so much time slobbering up her ears and loving on her. He's only 5 months old and I'd never put him in a situation where he was to be the protector, but the girls obviously trust him. Whenever something startles them, they run to him and stand behind him. At night, they sleep with him in between them. When I take them out to their pasture section, I only have to take him on the lead because they will follow him.

But I'm worried about him escaping. We're working on training him to the electric fence and it is going OK. Where the fence sags, he will stop and stare at it and where it lifts up at the post, he'll slip under. It was designed to keep Dexters in, not dogs! Anyway, right now we're training him to it to make sure he knows those wires hurt and not giving him any opportunity to slip under until we get the additional lines put in. 

While you are waiting, you might see if you can find some information on keeping them on your property. I don't like training animals to the fencing because it involves putting them in situations where they'll get shocked and I always jump when they hit it, even though I know in the long run it is in their best interest as well.


----------

